Ask HN: Does Python have anything like Kotlin's “where” statement? - forgottenacc57
======
jwilk
I suspsect the number of people here who know both Python and Kotlin is close
to 0.

What's a "where" statement?

------
mkempe
No. Python is a dynamically typed language, so it doesn't need generics as a
compile-time feature.

